# Wago 750-880 - Codesys 2.3 - Bewegungsmelder + mehrere Taster



## siteburn (26 August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,


ich bin komplett neu in der Materie SPS und Elektrotechnik, jedoch habe ich mit IT zu tun, deswegen möchte ich mich an dem Thema "Hausautomation" mit der Wago 750-880 mit codesys 2.3 einmal selbst probieren. Ein ferner Bekannter hat mir die Grundkonfiguration/Programmierung der Steuerung erstellt und soweit eingerichtet. Ich würde sagen die meisten Funktionen wie Lichttaster etc. funktionieren auch soweit. Jedoch habe ich mir vor ein paar Wochen einen Bewegungsmelder bei eBay gekauft: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bewegungsme...-6-1000W-VA-3-DrahtRelaisTechnik/323981048600


Der Bewegungsmelder hat einen Schalter (Aus, Automatik, Ein) und Drehregler für Helligkeit und Zeit (1 - x Sekunden). Ich möchte gerne das dieser Bewegungsmelder mit einem "virtuellen" Taster (WebVisu) und einem "physikalischen" Taster zusammen funktioniert. Jedoch scheint es mir als Leihe, das der Bewegungsmelder sobald er sich aktiviert auf einer "Dauersignal - An" geht. Drücke ich jetzt parallel mit der aktuellen Konfiguration einen Taster, dann kann es sein, dass das Licht aus geht, aber dann funktioniert der Bewegungsmelder nicht mehr wirklich...als wäre der Status für das verwendete Relais (Finder) bzw. die Steuerung weg...der Baustein (Gebäudeautomations-Bibliothek von Wago) sieht so aus (siehe Anhang).


Ich vermute mal bei dieser Konstellation müsste man das anders umsetzen oder was meint ihr?


Könnt ihr mir helfen?


Vielen Dank.


----------



## ClMak (26 August 2020)

Hallo,

leider hast du nicht geschrieben, wie die Lichtsteuerung funktionieren soll. Daher vermute ich, dass es eine Art Treppenlichtfunktion sein soll, um das Licht im Flur für eine gewisse Zeit einzuschalten. Ich denke folgender Baustein könnte diese Aufgabe lösen. Sehr wichtig ist, dass die Zeiteinstellung des Bewegungsmelders so kurz eingestellt wird wie möglich (z.B. 1 Sekunde).




VG


----------



## Heinileini (27 August 2020)

siteburn schrieb:


> ich bin komplett neu in der Materie SPS und Elektrotechnik, jedoch habe ich mit IT zu tun, ...


Dein Problem scheint aber eher logischer Natur zu sein, als ein Kampf mit der ElektroTechnik.
Was ein StromStossSchalter, ein BewegungsMelder oder ein Taster tut, kannst Du leicht beobachten und verstehen.
- Taster gibt ein Signal, solange der Taster betätigt wird.
- StromStossSchalter schaltet um - von aus nach ein, aber auch von ein nach aus. Das Signal, das die Umschaltung bewirken soll, sollte normalerweise kurz sein. Hält man den Taster gedrückt, so kann man durch Betätigen eines zweiten zum ersten Taster parallel geschalteten (OderVerknüpfung beider Taster) rein gar nichts ausrichten.
- BewegungsMelder schaltet Licht ein, wenn er eine Bewegung feststellt und lässt das Licht dann eine (einstellbare) Zeit lang weiter brennen. Weitere Bewegungen innerhalb dieser ablaufenden Zeit verlängern die Einschaltdauer immer wieder. Erst wenn die Zeit nach der letzten Bewegung abgelaufen ist, schaltet  BewegungsMelder aus.
- Du schliesst den BewegungsSchalter an den StromStossSchalter an. Bewegung wird erkannt und der StromStossSchalter erhält einen langen SchaltImpuls bis der BewegungsMelder sein AusgangsSignal (jetzt nicht mehr direkt das Licht) ausschaltet. Solange der StromStossSchalter durch den BewegungsMelder "blockiert" wird, kannst Du ihn nicht mit den Tastern ausschalten. Aber der BewegungsMelder schaltet nach der abgelaufenen Zeit nicht das Licht aus, sondern beendet endlich den Impuls, mit dem er das Licht eingeschaltet hatte.
Jetzt kannst Du per Taster wieder das Licht ausschalten. Aber der BewegungsMelder kann es jetzt auch. Die nächste Bewegung wird als langer Impuls auf den StromStossSchalter gegeben, der diesmal aber das Licht ausschaltet.
Die EinschaltZeit des BewegungsMelders sehr kurz zu halten ist schön und gut. Aber willst Du jemals das Licht ausschalten, wenn der BewegungsMelder eine Bewegung meldet?
Da ich nicht weiss, wie sich Deine Schaltung verhalten soll, folgender Vorschlag: gib die Ausgänge von StromStossSchalter und BewegungsMelder auf ein zweites ODER und den Ausgang dieses ODER auf Dein FlurLicht.


----------



## siteburn (27 August 2020)

Danke schon mal für Eure Rückmeldungen. Ich werde mir das heute Abend mal alles in Ruhe anschauen und prüfen


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2020)

Du hast schon den richtigen Baustein.
Der FB_Stromstoss macht was du brauchst.
Du musst deinen Bewegungsmelder auf xZenEin legen.
Ich weiss gerade nicht, ob der Eingang xZenEin eine interne Flankenauswertung hat.
Im Zweifelsfall musst du hier noch die Flankenerkennung am Bewegung_Flur_EG aktivieren (Rechte Maustaste)

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## siteburn (31 August 2020)

Leider hatte ich noch nicht die Zeit das mal in Ruhe zu prüfen. Viel zu viel anderes im Moment, ich bin aber sehr sehr dankbar über eure Tipps und schau mir das hoffentlich bald an


----------

